# Billy Morgan prints



## dkang37 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have some prints by Georgia artist Billy Morgan. I was wondering if anyone on here can help me find out the value of them.
The prints are titled: "Promises Kept", "Macon County Whitetail", "and Winter of ??"
At least one is labeled as A/P and all are signed by the artist.
Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## jbdial1515 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure what you know about Billy but I work with him and there is tons of his work all around our hospital.  If you really like his work, you should visit the VA and see these paintings.  Some of them are huge (size of an entire wall).


----------



## dkang37 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have seen his work at the VA. Guy's got some natural born talent. Had spoken with Billy at one time and got his opinion on the value of these but would like an opinion from someone other than the actual artist. Can anyone help?


----------



## dkang37 (Jun 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## rip18 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wish I could help, but I don't have a clue.


----------



## dkang37 (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------

